# practice



## Tallman (Mar 16, 2007)

does anyone know of any routines i can do while i practice to help my all around game or a website that lists some exercise i can do.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I just practice one specific shot until I feel comfortable with it and then move to a new club. A tip thought is to not hit at the same target on the driving range, instead alternate between two flags to help with your adjusting abilities. I am an accuracy shooter so most of the time I am trying to hit specific targets from different tee boxes.

I usually hit about 70 - 90 balls at the range every week when the weather is warm enough (2 weeks between sessions in the winter months)and just work my way down from the low irons to the woods. Save a few balls and putt on the practice green if it's real grass. Then use those same putter balls to finish at the pitching / sand trap section.


Also - you will need to practice on the golf course... That is where most of the real learning takes place because of the constant repositioning after each shot.


----------



## Tallman (Mar 16, 2007)

i just got back from pitching a few balls down at my local park and i focused on hitting abdout 5 balls at one target then alternating. well if i had a member shop i could play on my local golf courese witch is 5 feet from my house but recently i got yelled at and thrown off but i still sneak on once and a while to practice but thanks for your tips


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Theres just one problem with that 5 shot routine, how many times in a round of golf are you going to get 5 shots, from the identical spot at the identical target. Grab the five balls and fling them over your shoulder, then play them from where they lie, same target, different position, more like the real thing. Your practicing with the same club and same type of shot but a more realistic scenario. Switch clubs and start all over again. Practicing with one club till you get really good with it, tends to create bag favorites instead of being able to play all your clubs. 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Make sure you hie all your clubs while practicing..I don't but, you probably should..As Del said, drop your balls in various places, and take shots like that. I also like to go to the chipping, and putting ranges, to get a feel for the green conditions that day.


----------



## StepBackGolf (Mar 30, 2007)

*Practice Like you play*

I have always struggled with practicing at the range...just banging away at a bucket of balls, not really working on anything.

Our pro taught me a great routine. Since I play the same course almost all the time, he told me to play as if I was on the course. Hit my tee shot and then assume the distance remaining and any trees or anything else that would be in my way (which they usually are). I have tried it several times and if nothing else it makes a range workout a lot more entertaining.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My range has a fake hole, it's a mound of dirt, with grass over it, and just a hole. I like to aim at that, and move around.


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

*Practice*

You can visit golf


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Tallman said:


> does anyone know of any routines i can do while i practice to help my all around game or a website that lists some exercise i can do.


There's all sorts of things you can practice... drills and such. But the most commonly overlooked thing people don't practice is their mental focus.

Make a deliberate attempt to build a 20-30 second pre-shot routine and do it EVERY TIME. On every wedge, putt, or full swing. Do the same routine and be deliberate.

Here's the routine I've developed and why....
Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - Pre-Shot Routine - Google Video


----------

